# Vet Booked



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We have managed to book a vet for our return trip to France in July. We have booked Dr Corinne Boutiere in Ardres. I sent an email, in English yesterday and had confirmation back today of the appointment. So far I am impressed just want to go over now!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have used that practice on many occasions. You can park right outside the premises in the market square overnight if you wish. We have on several occasions. I do believe the market is on Thursdays (the day is on a lampost at the entrance to the carpark) so Wednesday night might not be a good night to stay and we speak from experience :lol: 

I would love to have their email address if you have it please?


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

The email address is: [email protected]


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Vets - and parking opposite.


----------

